# Dating thread



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Could be messy but a thread for single members? Just a though call it plenty of muscle?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Could be messy but a thread for single members? Just a though call it plenty of muscle?


Smells like trouble...but il happily watch


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh, yes! Excellent idea! And why don't we even run our Ad campaigns with the slogun, 'The Online Dating Forum for Like Minded Folk obsessed about Making Muscle'?


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

This is sooooo guna be a hit!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

i can just hear @Merkleman making a new account with a female avi right now for trolling purposes


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

'In' To pick up the leftovers like the chewing gum on the dancefloor of a skanky nightclub.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

i agree, this will be a mess. but it should be entertaining.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

maybe we're single for a reason and i dont mean good ones lol


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> i can just hear @Merkleman making a new account with a female avi right now for trolling purposes


i thought merkleman started this thread.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

LoL cock picks everywhere #KillMeNow :2guns:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Plenty of dating already happens on UK-M, its just not out in the open.

Also, given the massive disparity between male and female members I feel that a dedicated thread would be little more than a testosterone-laden sausage fest.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Plenty of dating already happens on UK-M, its just not out in the open.
> 
> Also, given the massive disparity between male and female members I feel that a dedicated thread would be little more than a testosterone-laden sausage fest.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Smells like trouble...but il happily watch


I'm still waiting for our date


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

no one thinks this si a good idea?

Wheres @Hamster when you need her


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

As lorian says it would instantly turn into chaos as hundreds of test fuelled guys fought over the first woman to post.....


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Suppose I will start,

My names gglynch89, I am 25 but I look about 40.

Recently single I have a drink and drug problem which doesnt help with my hygeine much.

I like to wear lipstick and watch reality tv and can sometimes be found eating beans out of the can.

I have an above avarage size penis.

call me.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> maybe we're single for a reason and i dont mean good ones lol


Because it's easier!


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

No takers? fkyouallthen.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I'm still waiting for our date


Lol...oh yh....I actually like the idea of dating in the dark..u know like the program..if the light comes on Harrison and ur a minger ur gone. However I look amazing ....in the dark :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> no one thinks this si a good idea?
> 
> Wheres @Hamster when you need her


It's a great idea...but we need some MEN :lol:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

GGLynch89 said:


> No takers? fkyouallthen.


I was in until you said "I have an above average size penis. " There is no way I am being the sub.lol


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I was in until you said "I have an above average size penis. " There is no way I am being the sub.lol


Me neither, shall we just touch ends?


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Good afternoon GGLynch89,
> 
> I came across your profile and I smiled like a little girl when I read your bio, you're probably everything I'm looking for. I'd love to take you out whenever you're free, I think we could have a blast.
> 
> ...


You know when you meet someone and just know that you are going to spend the rest of your life with that person?

Well I feel the exact opposit you cretin.

EUGH


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...oh yh....I actually like the idea of dating in the dark..u know like the program..if the light comes on Harrison and ur a minger ur gone. However I look amazing ....in the dark :thumbup1:


You look great in the light, well from those slurpable pics of urs lol.

I don't do dating in the dark I think its silly. I should just pick you up you can decide then and there if you wana get in the car, ill take you out and I'm certain you will have a good time then ill take you home. Test the water to see if you find me attractive or not then leave to wait for to call me for a 2nd date


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> You look great in the light, well from those slurpable pics of urs lol.
> 
> I don't do dating in the dark I think its silly. I should just pick you up you can decide then and there if you wana get in the car, ill take you out and I'm certain you will have a good time then ill take you home. Test the water to see if you find me attractive or not then leave to wait for to call me for a 2nd date


Awww such a gentleman...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok ok bad idea


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

EXCELLENT idea; if your name is - Dwayne Johnson, Mariusz Pudzianowski, Calum von Moger or Eugene Dinescu - drop me a line please.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

kristina said:


> EXCELLENT idea; if your name is - Dwayne Johnson, Mariusz Pudzianowski, Calum von Moger or Eugene Dinescu - drop me a line please.


DIBS :tongue:

edit: why no love for klokov or dan green?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> edit: why no love for klokov or dan green?


YES! Please! - How could I forget. Any more suggestions welcome haha.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

kristina said:


> YES! Please! - How could I forget. Any more suggestions welcome haha.


lol sorry but im afraid that mentioning more will tell more about me than you and smash the delicate facade that is my heterosexuality :lol:


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

(loads of single guys frantically trying to edit their older posts so as not to sound like a cvnt)


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

monkeez said:


> (loads of single guys frantically trying to edit their older posts so as not to sound like a cvnt)


nah im happy enough to be a ****, in fact im quite a likeable one it seems

just dont ask any of my ex's, family, friends or anyone thats ever spoke to me for references ofc


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> nah im happy enough to be a ****, in fact im quite a likeable one it seems
> 
> just dont ask any of my ex's, family, friends or anyone thats ever spoke to me for references ofc


this is why we are so good together, was great seeing you the weekend. hope you arent too sore.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> this is why we are so good together, was great seeing you the weekend. hope you arent too sore.


nah ofc not, you're not as tight as you made out honey :blush:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> nah ofc not, you're not as tight as you made out honey :blush:


Barrel oil, does the trick every time.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> Suppose I will start,
> 
> My names gglynch89, I am 25 but I look about 40.
> 
> ...


You really know how to paint a perfect picture lol

im blown away by your personal ad, could be love!

:blowme:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

AshleyW said:


> You really know how to paint a perfect picture lol
> 
> im blown away by your personal ad, could be love!
> 
> :blowme:


I am shallow and your quiff offends me, dont get me started on them trees in the back ground.

youre not my type, not even sorry.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> lol sorry but im afraid that mentioning more will tell more about me than you and smash the delicate facade that is my heterosexuality :lol:


Oh please do - you have excellent taste in men. Share the wealth of knowledge!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

kristina said:


> Oh please do - you have excellent taste in men. Share the wealth of knowledge!


well thats something cos my taste in women thus far has been less than admirable lol

i'll get back to you with some that might meet your cut ><


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> no one thinks this si a good idea?
> 
> Wheres @Hamster when you need her


Not seen her in ages a d she owes me a leg session she trains from time to time in my locl gym.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> I am shallow and your quiff offends me, dont get me started on them trees in the back ground.
> 
> youre not my type, not even sorry.


How am i going to live with the rejection, i keep telling myself to stop putting it out there to be broken, cue empty wine bottles julia roberts movies and lots n lots of ice cream :crying:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

AshleyW said:


> How am i going to live with the rejection, i keep telling myself to stop putting it out there to be broken, cue empty wine bottles julia roberts movies and lots n lots of ice cream :crying:


There there AshleyW from Buckinghamshire. I am sure your 2 million pound town house and 3 pound hair cut will live on to meet someone as beautiful as that tie you are wearing.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> There there AshleyW from Buckinghamshire. I am sure your 2 million pound town house and 3 pound hair cut will live on to meet someone as beautiful as that tie you are wearing.


yeah i must admit quality of people and living is much higher here than in "Birmingham"

Although havnt seen too many bears lifting, is this because you think your a bear or people cant bare to look at you?

:beer:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

AshleyW said:


> yeah i must admit quality of people and living is much higher here than in "Birmingham"
> 
> Although havnt seen too many bears lifting, is this because you think your a bear or people cant bare to look at you?
> 
> :beer:


Ask @seandog69 his extensive knowledge on bears and people relations is at professor level.

I cant imagine you see much lifting at all in Buckinghamshire, I imagine people pay people to do their exercise for them.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

AshleyW said:


> yeah i must admit quality of people and living is much higher here than in "Birmingham"
> 
> Although havnt seen too many bears lifting, is this because you think your a bear or people cant bare to look at you?
> 
> :beer:





GGLynch89 said:


> Ask @seandog69 his extensive knowledge on bears and people relations is at professor level.
> 
> I cant imagine you see much lifting at all in Buckinghamshire, I imagine people pay people to do their exercise for them.


now now you 2, kiss and make up but go as far as to make it into brokeback mountain, dont want any BEARbacking going on in here

THIS IS WHY WE CANT HAVE NICE THINGS


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> now now you 2, kiss and make up but go as far as to make it into brokeback mountain, dont want any BEARbacking going on in here
> 
> THIS IS WHY WE CANT HAVE NICE THINGS


HANG ON! I dont know where you got your information but I strap up atleast 10% of the time.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> HANG ON! I dont know where you got your information but I strap up atleast 10% of the time.


ski masks dont count


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> ski masks dont count


If im on a raping spree its usually me covered in vandal grease wearing toe socks.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> If im on a raping spree its usually me covered in vandal grease wearing toe socks.


the slippery ass bandit strikes again


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

get a room you two


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> get a room you two


can we use yours? ours looks like slimer got excited while papering the walls


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> get a room you two


We will take a double exec with onsuit and breakfast in the morning if youre payin?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> can we use yours? ours looks like slimer got excited while papering the walls


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

this is the DATING thread btw eezy ><


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> Ask @seandog69 his extensive knowledge on bears and people relations is at professor level.
> 
> I cant imagine you see much lifting at all in Buckinghamshire, I imagine people pay people to do their exercise for them.


Well we work so sometimes i can be difficult but no ive not quite reached the level where i can acquire a bear from Birmingham to bench for me


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> now now you 2, kiss and make up but go as far as to make it into brokeback mountain, dont want any BEARbacking going on in here
> 
> THIS IS WHY WE CANT HAVE NICE THINGS


Lol nothing wrong with a bit of banter, i love Birmingham! and bears! :cowboy:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

AshleyW said:


> Well we work so sometimes i can be difficult but no ive not quite reached the level where i can acquire a bear from Birmingham to bench for me


You couldnt afford me even if you was at that level, I am the julia roberts of lifting world. So unless your Richard Gere and have brought me a pretty dress. GTFO.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

AshleyW said:


> Lol nothing wrong with a bit of banter, i love Birmingham! and bears! :cowboy:


that wasnt banter, that was grounds for divorce AND I WANNA LIVE WITH MOMMY


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

The last time a thread like this came out I accidentally found out that raw egg works as good as any other sexual lubricant


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> You couldnt afford me even if you was at that level, I am the julia roberts of lifting world. So unless your Richard Gere and have brought me a pretty dress. GTFO.


i defo cant compete with Gere so for that reason im out (dragons den quote)


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> that wasnt banter, that was grounds for divorce AND I WANNA LIVE WITH MOMMY


usually id say get some popcorn and grab a seat but im just not on point today and i may get embarrassingly owned

and ill be crying for my mommy before you know it


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

AshleyW said:


> usually id say get some popcorn and grab a seat but im just not on point today and i may get embarrassingly owned
> 
> and ill be crying for my mommy before you know it


picsornomommy


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> picsornomommy


----------



## chronyx (Aug 22, 2010)

AshleyW said:


> View attachment 154528


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

would end up like every other post a female adds, flock off test horny blocks wanting some nude pics to jack off to....... I vote YES


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

No such thread needed. All you have to do is scroll through the members category of this forum, make a note of every single female avi you come across and PM them full nudes of yourself. If they bite, you're golden :thumbup1:

Not had any takers yet though, but tbf i'm only 82% of the way through..


----------

